# Canadian Aquatic - Vancouver



## fishlover1 (Aug 31, 2009)

I want to share my bad experience with this company. I hope our members would learn from it.

I was looking for L25 pleco (Catus) for a long time without any luck. A few weeks back, I found this company had them for sale. I contacted them and made the deal quickly to buy 5 of these little beauties. I paid them through Paypal the cost of the fish, shipping plus 4% additional charge when I pay by Paypal. Fish arrived the next day. Excellent packing and fish were healthy...no question about that. After unpacking, I found one of the was different than the others. It looks like a L114 to me. However, when I thought I was buying from a reputable dealer and their owner is a "Pleco Master", I told myself it might be because it was due to the stress from travelling. I should leave them alone for a few days before questioning. They adapted to my tank very well and started eating the next day. 3 days later, I told another closer look and found the color/pattern hadn't change at all. I PM'd him the next day. He replied to affirm they are the same fish. It can't be a L114 cos they were collected in different area. He bought them from the fisherman, not from the exporter........so it couldn't be wrong...........

The rest of the story can be read from the link below.............
http://bcaquaria.com...read.php?t=1440

I am not trying to bad mouth anyone. I just want to warn our members...."BUYERS BE AWARE".......


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

link not found


----------



## fishlover1 (Aug 31, 2009)

Fish_Man said:


> link not found


Here you go...Hope this works.

http://bcaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1440


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

interesting read.

no apology is pretty bad


----------



## Russgro (Apr 14, 2010)

wow. Will make me think twice about ordering expensive livestock online, don't think I ever would, but nonetheless. Most of these guys or gals/stores offer shit for service tho when it comes to livestock. Sorry to hear about your misfortunes. You sending it back?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

That's too bad. There was 2 people here selling nice L025s recently.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

sorry to hear about that man.

I didnt read all of the posts, but I do agree with some in that is in fact a L273. Let them settle down for a while, so they are not showing stress colouration, then take some clear pics. But at this moment, I would say it is in fact a L273.

If you are looking for other plecos, post some threads here on GTA or PN. There are A LOT of people in the Toronto area who are bringing in plecos...and L25s, L273s and some other rare in the past plecos are flooding the Toronto market.

Best of luck with the plecos.


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

fishlover1: Another option is you can always sale your L273 for $200 consider Lucky Aquarium was selling one for $250 at that size.


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

try importing them wild. the plecos come in wrong all the time and that is from a expert!!!! 


thanks

john


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

tobalman said:


> fishlover1: Another option is you can always sale your L273 for $200 consider Lucky Aquarium was selling one for $250 at that size.


He is from Edmonton (according to his BC aquaria post) Hmmmm Lucky Aquarium is too far away for him



and he already got them as $200 per piece (without shipping)

5 fish for $1k


----------



## fishlover1 (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks Guys for the support.

The reason I post this thread is the share my experience.
I posted the same in Alberta Aquatica but it was deleted without any explanation. It is sad.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

While alerting people to good as well as bad experiences with a vendor is something that people appreciate, going from forum to forum (all 3 of your posts here) only posting about one bad experience with a vendor isn't met with much enthusiasm. 

In the past Charles posted here and was always looking to make good with people - as would be suggested by his responses on BCaquaria. 

That, and experts don't know everything either.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

The track record Charles has on this forum is very positive, at least in my opinion.

I think he offered to fix the error for you. If you are so hung up on getting the right fish, take the credit, ship the fish back and get the right fish. You just spent $1k on fish, what is shipping?

If you weren't only posting on this board to slander someone else, I might have a bit more sympathy for you.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Considered the OP isn't a regular at GTAA here (all 3 posts are in this thread), the whole purpose of this post as I see is just to post as a piss off customer, on forum-after-forum. There isn't much to say to it.

Shipping is probably prohibitive either by air cargo or fedex, it's going to cost $100+ and double that (both trips), he's already - $200-300.


----------



## fishlover1 (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks for those who show support as well as those consider I tried to slander the vendor.
Let's put this to bed.........


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Sorry, I don't mean to attack you or anything - I'm sure you are a great guy and I have nothing against you.

Still, I would suggest taking Charles up on his original offer to give you some credit and exchange the pleco for the one you originally wanted.


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

fishlover1 said:


> Thanks Guys for the support.
> 
> The reason I post this thread is the share my experience.
> I posted the same in Alberta Aquatica but it was deleted without any explanation. It is sad.


It was deleted on Alberta Aquatica because it is against the rules to make any posts about a vendor.



> 9:Absolutely no posting of any type of vendor review; We have a survey that covers that aspect of our hobby so please use it when we update it.


----------



## charles (Mar 7, 2008)

OP forgot to mention some of the things on the slander thread hopping from forum after forum...

1) if you are so concern about the fish, I would take a photo first and sent on the same day. The thread in BCAquaria is the first time I have seen the photo.

2) he kept telling ppl about he is getting a L114 when he is buying a L25 hoping to get sympathy from other people. Many people have viewed the photo and ID the questionable fish as a L273 which market value worth more than a L25.

3) This order was sent on March 26 2010. I don't get any complains till days later. And without even settling this, the OP actually contacted me again on May 11 2010 requesting 10 L46. If I am such a bad seller, I wonder what the intention to be ordering another 10 L46 without settling this problem. 

4) I have offered him many options as he insists on his way. Then he started to slandering me without telling the whole story. 

I was not going to response as I have said enough. Many of my customers have emailed me about the OP forum hopping. And as many of you know, I am in good standing with many of my repeated customers. I go above and beyond to satisfy my customer in many ways. I remembered I sent 9 over size L273 instead of only 6 over size L273. The fish worth twice as much for that size but I sent them anyway just so my customer will be happy. I am sure many of you have received fish from me and don't have any problem at all; with the exception of Jackson's 2 DOA fish which I credit him with no question ask after he sent me photo of the DOA the same day.

Many places will just ignore him or if they will take the fish back, they will charge 25% restocking fee. Paying cost of shipping back is standard. I just shipped 2 L25 to east cost and it only cost $74. And the customer already working on the next order as both packing and the fish are in excellent condition.

If you are a seller and you don't get email days later about the order, and then you don't even see photos of the questionable fish till much later, would you do what I do? I kindly discuss the matter with him in the open forum and offer him many options. There is always a reasonable time limit to report a problem rather it is DOA or wrong fish. And he expired on that. Like many people have already suggested to him, sell the fish and take the credit, it is not that difficult to sell as L273 only been imported to Canada by only a handfull of people.

With the choice he is making by hopping from forum to forum slandering my name, that leaves me no choice of retracting all my offer to him. I already said enough and I will rest my case here. People know me know that my reputation is great and that is why some of the members from many forums have showed support to me. And I thank you for that.


----------



## fishlover1 (Aug 31, 2009)

charles said:


> OP forgot to mention some of the things on the slander thread hopping from forum after forum...
> 
> 1) if you are so concern about the fish, I would take a photo first and sent on the same day. The thread in BCAquaria is the first time I have seen the photo.
> 
> ...


I intended to put this issue to bed because my message has been out. People can do their own judgement.
However after reading this post, I think it is not fair to me if I do not give a response. THIS WILL MY LAST POST ON THIS ISSUE.

1) Don't keep picking on me that I did not inform you the problem the same day I recieved the fish. I had already explained the reason it took me 3 days to inform you that "I think" you sent a wrong fish...It was becasue I know you are very good at pleco...You would not send me a wrong fish. It could possibly due to stress/travel.

I had also explained the reason it took me so long to post it on BC Aquaria....It was becasue I DO NOT KNOW how to reduce the size of the photo in order to post....Until I had a friend helping me to reduce.

2) I had never insisted it is a L114.... Remember what I said to you??? I said "I can not convince myself it is a L25. I think" it is a L114. I might be wrong" I was not concerned how much the L273 worth...My concern is if it is the fish I ordered.

3) Requesting quote for 10 L046 is a total different issue. At the point of request, I still believe you are a trust worthy dealer and will fix any "honest" mistake at your cost.

4) You had offered 3 options: a) Give me $30 credit. b) Send the Wrong fish back at my cost and you will send me the right fish at your cost. c) Send you back the wrong fish at my cost and you'll give my a full refund.
Money is not my point here....It is principle. I don't think it should cost me to fix your mistake....I did nothing wrong when completing this transaction...It was you. I had paid the shipping once. I should not have to pay it again becasue of your mistake. YOU SHOULD FIX IT AT YOUR COST. I HAVE NO PROBLEM TO SEND IT BACK TO YOU FOR EXCHANGE. HOWEVER, YOU SHOULD PAY FOR THE SHIPPING.

The other thing upset me was I don't sense you have ever feel bad on your mistake....I haven't heard a word of "apology" or "sorry" in any of the communications. I don't blame anyone for "honest mistake". However, apology for mistake should be communicated to the customer follow by rectification to the issue is a must to keep business reputation.
Sorry Charles......... I don't mean to tell you how you should operate your business... You probably don't think it is right. This is only me.

I'll leave this behind and bury with my disappointment.

Moderator --------- Please close this Thread.


----------

